# Anyone Have The Apk For The New Market?



## superchunkwii (Aug 5, 2011)

Yep. Please.....


----------



## ITGuy11 (Jun 10, 2011)

Looking for it here as well. It is so nice of Google to introduce a new product that almost nobody has access to...

Sent from my LTE powered Droid Bionic


----------



## superchunkwii (Aug 5, 2011)

Very interesting that its been a day now and no one has uploaded it anywhere that I can find. I've been hitting up google and nothin' so far.


----------



## waywardshinobi (Aug 2, 2011)

It's server side, requires no new apk


----------



## DigitalDK (Jun 7, 2011)

Peter Alfonso was nice enough to put a download link on his website; here's a link to the post http://bit.ly/vZI4aB


----------



## LEGIONS1stKNIGHT (Aug 14, 2011)

The 3.3.11 or the 3.3.12? Both released not far from eachother.

http://db.tt/pJRrLzqR this is the 3.3.12


----------



## DigitalDK (Jun 7, 2011)

LOL that's the one I just gave







can never have too many links though eh?


----------



## LEGIONS1stKNIGHT (Aug 14, 2011)

My bad. I thought it was in reference to 3.3.11 after I posted that came across 2 other threads with the same link lol. Redundancy I guess. Wanted to delete my reply afterwards but stuck with it. Kinda hoped it just faded into the sunset to be truthful. Never was one for multitasking on the fly and was reading the post and having conversation with someone at the same time. I errored in this case by jumping the gun. Had the direct download link on hand and just pasted.


----------



## DigitalDK (Jun 7, 2011)

Ha ha nothing to be ashamed about, to be honest I think those other threads beat me to sharing a link as well ha ha. Repetition, repetition my trachers always said...

Somehow I don't think it applies to this type of situation... lol.


----------

